# EMTLife.com LiveJournal Community!



## MMiz (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey,

EMTLife.com now has a LiveJournal community, http://www.livejournal.com/community/emtlife/, which anyone can join and post to.  If you don't yet have a LiveJournal, you can create one for free at http://www.livejournal.com/.

Enjoy, I hope to see you join!


----------



## MMiz (Mar 26, 2004)

It seems as though I created that community but really ended up promoting "emtb".  

You can see many LiveJournal posts about being an EMT-B at the following community:
http://www.livejournal.com/users/emtb

Hope to see ya around


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 25, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Hey,
> 
> EMTLife.com now has a LiveJournal community, http://www.livejournal.com/community/emtlife/, which anyone can join and post to.  If you don't yet have a LiveJournal, you can create one for free at http://www.livejournal.com/.
> 
> Enjoy, I hope to see you join!



Oll no I noticed as well lmao


----------



## Achilles (Jul 25, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Oll no I noticed as well lmao



So you brought back a nine year old thread for this?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 25, 2013)

Thread closed.


----------

